# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам фонарь с шокером POLICE 10000W

## агент1

Продам фонарь с шокером POLICE 10000W б\у, все работает просто зарядное устройство потерялось потому и продаю.
Цена 170 грн небольшой торг.
ссылки на фото-
http://i011.radikal.ru/1307/da/acf6973769a6.jpg
http://s55.radikal.ru/i150/1307/bc/94af36573a6b.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i515/1307/08/3061ba455d11.jpg

----------


## msNadia13

за 100 заберу! где купить зарядное?

----------


## агент1

не знаю где купить зарядное...

----------


## msNadia13

НУ,ЧТО,ЗА 100 ЗАБИРАЮ? 0674877552  Надя

----------


## агент1

Наденька Ваше предложение просто БОМБА!!!!
А вот за телефончик спасибо, позвоню познакомиться... ))

----------


## Селдон

Поменяться не хотите: 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1894189
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1932265
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1928402
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1936448
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1939671

----------


## агент1

up

----------


## агент1

up

----------


## агент1

ап

----------


## maksproko

за 50 грн заберу )

----------


## агент1

отличное предложение))

----------


## агент1

ап

----------


## агент1

ап

----------


## kilot

всем привет ! случайно наткнулся на темку )) никакого зарядного там нет там просто шнур 30 см с вилкой и разъемом как на фото в шокере )) стоит это чудо новое на 7 150 грн

----------


## агент1

7 150 грн это как????!!!

----------


## ДЖИНН

> 7 150 грн это как????!!!


 это просто-7 км,цена 150 грн

----------


## агент1

вот теперь все ясно...

----------


## grom22

За 220 взял на аукро с сетевым и авто зарядным. поздно увидел

----------


## агент1

Бывает...

----------


## агент1

ап

----------


## ge_nrix

новые такие видел с зарядкой по 100.
могу ссылкой поделиться если потребуется!!
в коробке еще!

----------


## агент1

давайте... но думаю не совсем это не совсем такой как у меня...

----------


## ge_nrix

внимание!
тут

----------


## агент1

немного не такой... у меня зарядка на два электрода...
я Вам тоже ссылочку скину http://www.magnetik.com.ua/oca1111.html

----------


## агент1

up

----------


## zhuzya

А я купила за 250, на Малине)))

----------


## агент1

up

----------


## агент1

ап

----------


## агент1

up

----------


## агент1

up

----------


## kravshik

как давно потерялось зарядное ??? раз там зарядное,значит питание аккумулятор,сколько он живет без подзарядки

желательно правдивый ответ.

"*Я вот думаю, что сила в правде. У кого правда — тот и сильней. Вот ты обманул кого-то, денег нажил. И чего, ты сильнее стал?
*"...


.насчет фонаря вообще думаю

----------


## агент1

с того времени как тему создал. 
заряд уже давно держит. я им специально не пользуюсь чтоб было видно что он рабочий... 
на счет Вашей эпической фразы, то она как-то не совсем в тему...

----------

